
Cloudflare Argo Down Again? - rkwasny
Hi,
Not sure if it&#x27;s only us, but Cloudflare Argo just went down for a couple of minutes in Europe.<p>No incident report on the status page so far.
======
jgrahamc
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/lgn50n5qbl7m](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/lgn50n5qbl7m)

~~~
rkwasny
OK, thx John, any ETA to fix this Argo tunnel problems?

~~~
adamch
Restarting your tunnel should fix it. We're slowly triggering a graceful
restart of all tunnels, but if you restart yours, you'll get fixed faster.

------
SkyLinx
I use Argo smart routing and I'm confused by the shared name with Tunnels. How
are the two related?

